# Finished project!



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

I finished another project! This is a Christmas present for my sister in law, and I love how it turned out. It's not my color but she likes bright colors sooo... :shrug: It was supposed to just be a loose shrug with no structure but I wasn't liking how it draped on its own so I added some shape to the collar by folding and tacking it. I also folded up the bottom edge to give it some shape. It was a very simple pattern, just a rectangle folded and seamed up the sides to about 7 inches below the fold. It's the Lion Brand Sequoia pattern, with a few minor changes. Lol I really hate following patterns of any type very strictly, my DH says it probably has something to do with the fact that I hate being told what to do. Anyways, I'm happy with it and hopefully my SIL will like it too.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thats lovely!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It sure will brighten any room she wears it into. . Nice job, I like that pattern.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Those are such fun shrugs to make! I love the color you chosen. The extra detail of the turned & tacked is a nice touch.

Great thing about this shrug is you can adapt any stitch pattern for it!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

So bright and sunny!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Your talent shines through on this beautiful piece.


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you! I'm really enjoying learning this new skill and it's so nice to be able to create things for my family and friends. 

Yeah the yellow really is bright isn't it?! I prefer browns and greens and earth tones, and yellow is my least favorite color ever, but it's her favorite color. It did grow on me as I was working on it. Making clothes is fun, I've never made any before. I like to wear vests and jackets all the time so it'll be fun to add stuff to my own wardrobe too&#55357;&#56407;


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Your SIL has my taste. It's wonderful.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I personally love the color but then again I have a thing for bright colors. Great work!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks! I know a lot of people love the bright sunny color, and those kind of colors look great on her. She just glows in them. On the other hand yellow washes me out sooo badly that I get asked if I'm sick if I wear it :yuck: My Grandma at one point had painted her kitchen a yellow color and I saw a picture of me in there and I seriously might have been the walking dead! My face and hair had absolutely no color in that room. Haha it's just not my color. I love it on her though!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing:
It's beautiful!
You did a great job!


----------



## 1buttercup (Oct 6, 2014)

very pretty!


----------



## majiksummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you! We did our gift exchange today and she loved it, it fit her so well!


----------

